# San Ruffino resort - Livorno, Florence, Pisa, Cinque Terre



## SandyGill32 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello! I'm heading to Italy mid-October and staying about a half hour east of Livorno. We fly into Rome, drive to and stay at San Ruffino for six days, then we'll have two nights in Rome before we fly out. We'll have a car and have our hearts set on seeing a few things while we're there, but then we just kind of want to wing it. Florence, for sure - I've read that there's a park-n-ride west of the city which seems like a good bet. We'd like to see a smaller medieval town or two (like San Gimignano, Siena) but we're open to suggestions for any picturesque places that are easy to get to. I've also read that we can book day trips from Pisa up to Cinque Terre, but we're open to other suggestions on the coast.  
My questions are 
- has anyone done any of those day trips, are they enough time to get a taste of the villages of Cinque Terre?
- I've read up on driving in Italy and ZTL areas. Is there anything else vital that we should know? 
- does anyone have any suggestions or tips? We'll be two women traveling and want to be safe 

Thank you so much!!


----------

